# Door Panel Help!



## Formulator (Jun 5, 2011)

The faux suede on my passengers door panel is peeling off. I had the windows tinted a few weeks ago and the tinter messed up and had to strip all the windows and re-tint them. I'm thinking he may have let some of his tint remover run down my door and it caused the adhesive to fail but I have no way to prove it. Can anyone recommend a good adhesive to repair this?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

If you have been using any leather cleaner/conditioners, they are probably the culprits. These destroy the glue, over time. The suede and the air bag
emblem are all loose on my 05.

Larry


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree with Larry, cleaners, and conditioners slowly creep there way down into the mild glue. But i will say this, before you proceed to put back the suede, make sure you clean and prep it VERY well (use a very mild solvent cleaner) wipe softly with towel, and make sure it's bone dry before applying.


----------



## Formulator (Jun 5, 2011)

I've only had the car since June so I don't know what the previous owner did but I have only use leather conditioner on the "hard surfaces", not the suede. Thanks for the replies.


----------

